# problème affichage imac g5 revb



## KaNeDa49 (21 Mai 2008)

Bonjour/bonsoir!

Voilà, depuis hier, j'ai un gros problème d'affichage.
Hier, en lançant un jeu habituel, mon écran a affiché ça (rangée de pixel rose et vert).





en relançant la bête plusieurs fois.. j'ai récupéré un affichage normal.

Mais ce soir même problème, et malgré avoir relancer plusieurs fois et avoir attendu un peu, le problème persiste.

Quelqu'un peu m'aiguiller please?

Edit:

Le problème persiste... je pense à la carte graphique plutot que l'écran.
En effet si je zoom avec l'effet loupe de Os X, voici le résultat
[img=http://img404.imageshack.us/img404/9633/image2uf7.th.jpg]

A savoir, j'ai démarré à partir du cd d'installation et le problème persiste. ça vaut la peine de réinstaller le système où c'est définitivement du hardware?

Et Hardware... j'ai entendu dire que si c'est la carte mère = 600euro:mouais: 
Ce problème ne peut pas être moins grave?

merci de votre aide


----------



## KaNeDa49 (22 Mai 2008)

je viens de trouver une info sur apple/support
à propos du Programme d'extension de réparation des problèmes vidéo et d'alimentation de l'iMac G5
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/imac/repairextensionprogram/
mon imac commence par W8521, il fait parti de cette extension?

si oui, l'achat est daté du 21/05/2005... c'est pas trop tard?
A quelques jours près....  ils vont me dire que c'est mort à tout les coups.....

vous en pensez quoi?


----------



## C@cTuS (24 Mai 2008)

ne tinquietes pas, ce probleme est pris sous garantie, meme en periode de Hors garantie. Tu peux contacter Apple car ton numero de serie correspond bien a la fourchette. Il s agit d un Quality program delivré par Apple, aucun souci pour l echange de ta carte mère. S ils chipotent , insiste, normalement ca devrait aller.


----------



## ziguidy (15 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour  à tous    

je  ne  m'y connais  mais  pasdu  tout  en imac ,  c'est  un  power pc   g5 déjà   avec n0  de série
w853 il   m'a affiché  depuis hier  une   jolie  petite   ligne   toute rose magenta :rateau: depuis elle  ne  quitte  plus  l'écran .,  pour éviter le pire   j'ai reduit   la voilure  graphique !l'affiche  moniteur  était   au  niveau   max   ainsi  que la  qualité  soit  million   et  millier  de   million  je  passe   à  millier  en  affichage  1024/600   cela a  réduit la  ligne  c'est déjà  cela  mais  elle  est  là,   je  pense  que  pour  mon cas   cela  doit être  quelques  peu  'exit' ! non ,   je ne  sais   si  c'est  graphique   ou  écran , je  ne  peux   donner  quoique  cela  soit  en  infos  d'achat  de ce pc car je  l'ai  acheté à  un  reconditionneur  cemac faisait  partie  d'un  parc informatique  d'une  société.  bref   on se fait  avoir par  moment !       c'est  la  vie !  ceci  dit  je  ne regrette  pas car vraiment  sympa   à utiliser  par rapport au  pc   sauf  au  niveau  logiciel  surtout   lorsque  on  est en   powerpc .

bon  j'espère   que  l'affichage ne va  pas trop se dégrader , si  toutefois , cela arrivait , où aller  si le  N0  de  série   fait  partie   d'un  programme   d'apple    car   réside   en  province  cherbourg .     merci  à  tous si vous avez des infos  à ce  sujet   car venant de  passer  de  pc  à  mac  par  la  bonne   ou mauvaise  porte  j'avoue   être un peu perdu dans cette jungle  d'infos  très  diffuse  par  apple .   sinon   ,  rien  de possible   pour  ce pauvre imac , je  l'accompagnerait  jusqu'à  sa  fin  à  la  déchetterie    ou mise en vente   pour  pièce   ! ah  zut  alors !    le gag étant  que cela  fait  à  peine 15jrs  que  le  l'ai , si  , cela est ne  pas  se  faire  avoir !     mieux  vaut  en  rire !   merci  à tous    pour  se super  forum 

à très   bientot


----------

